# Sinful Colors Beverly Hills



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

I spotted these at Walgreens tonight and bought the entire set. I need to go back to Walgreens though since I didn't notice that one of the bottles is missing it's little ring. I didn't have my camera with me so no pic of the display tonight.





Left to right:

313 Pink Forever (should have a dark pink ring)

950 Savage (white ring)

951 Why Not (blue ring)

953 Unicorn (yellow ring)

954 Verbena (purple ring)

956 Oh La La (yellow/orange ring)

960 Envy (green ring)

983 Beverly Hills (pink ring)

I need to exchange Pink Forever and return Verbena because I have that from their Adventure Island collection. I know Unicorn was part of another recent collection.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 1, 2011)

oh my!!! so cute!

i've seen these for $5 each in canada.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute - I didn't realized they duped colors when they created collections. Good to know - I'll need to start carrying a list with me.  I love Sinful polish - so pretty!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

Depending on your view point it can be a good thing they do. I know some people were upset that they couldn't find Adventure Island but with at least Verbena being from Adventure Island and being in this collection they can find it. I wish the Sinful Colors website was back up, it's been offline for a very long time now.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

I completely forgot to stop at Walgreens yesterday when I was in the US. Went to Target and Rite Aid. Am so pissed at myself. Will go there before the 4th of July to see what they have as the local women recommended them. But did notice Sinful Colors in many stores I stopped in yesterday, both in the US and Canada. My local store in Canada had a massive lineup of their colors at the moment. Was very surprised to see this. They are also 'on sale' technically. Meaning I can get them for the same price as the US without having to drive across the border for the next week or so. Sweet!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

Well that's good! Sales are fantastic!


----------

